# 1995 Altima - start problems



## chopperchik (Jan 27, 2008)

Battery good, starter good. 
Changed spark plugs. Changed wires. Changed distributor cap & rotor. Performed spark test (spark looked weak, but is present at plugs & coil). 
Tested coil primary (1.4ohm) & secondary (13.43ohm) resistance. Tested power transistor resistance (had resistance where it should). Checked fuel pump fuse, good. Trial & error fuel pump relay with cooling fan relay 1 (switched & tried to start, no start). 
Disconnected fuel line from filter to rail, had pressure (slight) & fuel. I can hear the fuel pump kick on when I turn the key on. I will purchase a pressure gauge tomorrow to test the fuel pump pressure. 

Can this be the camshaft position sensor? I put my ohm meter on this and got resistance but not sure what the results mean. Can this be a "weak" coil? Can this be a "weak" fuel pump? Should I check the injectors? What (if any) other checks can I do? Sensors, etc.

Any knowledgeable advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.

P.S: I bought a fuel pressure gauge & tested the fuel pump pressure. At key turn (run) I get about 42PSI, when I crank the car, it flucuates between 39 & 42 psi. FYI


----------



## PapaCap (Dec 8, 2007)

So are you saying it won't run? Did it just die or just decide not to start one day? Have you set the timing? Or IAC? Or MAF? What did the old plugs look like when you took them out (this can tell a lot about how the motor is running)? The oil okay? Have you done a compression check on the motor? If you're getting fuel and spark, then it's either a sensor problem or a blown head gasket/internal motor problem. I don't have an Altima, but I believe it has an ECU that will give you error codes. You may wanna check that out. And how many miles are on it? And what exactly is it doing?

pc


----------

